# Stacking peptides with steroids for bulking



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm thinking about adding peptides to my next AAS bulking cycle. So far my options are:

a) mod grf(1-29) + GHRP-2 100mcg each 3x ED

B) CJC 1295 with dac 2mg wk (despite the GH bleed I've heard good things)

c) IGF-1 LR3

Woud any of these have any significant effect stacked with high doses of AAS? Has anyone had any success with IGF-1 LR3? I've used it once and it didn't do much but I was not on any AAS at that time. The first option is not that appealing as I would have to pin myself 6 times a a day or more.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

cjc no dac (mod grf would be my choice not cjc with dac, from what iv read you don't want to cause a hgh bleed when no dac is a better option.

iv used igf1 during pct but not on cycle. it effect as a stand alone peptide must be minimal surely?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Option A is what I use with good results.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Option A is what I use with good results.


When do you do the shots? The dietary restrictions associated with GH peptides make things harder when bulking on 5k+ calories. I think you aren't allowed to eat 30-60 minutes after the shot and the shot has to be done in a somewhat fasted state as well? Not sure.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I use peptides first thing, then wait 30mins before breakfast, pre workout and pre bed.

Dont eat any carbs or fats for 1hr before jab or 30mins after.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

iamyou said:


> I'm thinking about adding peptides to my next AAS bulking cycle. So far my options are:
> 
> a) mod grf(1-29) + GHRP-2 100mcg each 3x ED


this is the best option, using it AM/PWO or mid afternoon/B4 bed.



iamyou said:


> B) CJC 1295 with dac 2mg wk (despite the GH bleed I've heard good things)


despite the fact it will fukc your pituitary gland up from the constant bleed, you mean apart from that it is good???

here is a chart showing you the GH release from 3mg of 1295 with DAC compared to saturation dose of GHRP/GRF and 7.5iu of GH, for me this says it all why not to choose option B





iamyou said:


> c) IGF-1 LR3


this is useless at creating muscle tissue in adults, it uses the wrong pathways that are needed to create new muscle cells.



iamyou said:


> Woud any of these have any significant effect stacked with high doses of AAS? Has anyone had any success with IGF-1 LR3? I've used it once and it didn't do much but I was not on any AAS at that time. The first option is not that appealing as I would have to pin myself 6 times a a day or more.


you pin 3 times as you draw the GHRP/GRF up into the same insulin needle, but given that you will benefit to a degree with peptides adding these to AAS will give slightly better gains but they will not make you a monster.....


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Option A is what I use with good results.


How much added benefit do you get by stacking these peptides in this way (i.e. with AAS) for the purpose of adding muscle/strength?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> How much added benefit do you get by stacking these peptides in this way (i.e. with AAS) for the purpose of adding muscle/strength?


With the peptides added, my muscles feel and look rounder and fuller. This is probably down to the added water


----------

